

MuchQuestion, a Bitcoin enabled QA - doctorcoin
http://muchquestion.com

======
pbharrin
Great idea!

I found a little typo on the front page: "It's also you who decides whether an
answer deserves a pay (money paid don't automatically go to the first
answer)."

should be: "It's also you who decides whether an answer deserves to be paid
(money paid doesn't automatically go to the first answer)."

~~~
doctorcoin
Thank you, fixed that.

------
TheMakeA
Seems like dogecoin would be a better fit.

------
woah
Oh man, did this start as a Dogecoin thing and you switched currencies?

~~~
doctorcoin
Actually no. We just wanted a cool name that was related to cryptocurrencies,
but not necessarily had bitcoin or coin in it.

~~~
MildlySerious
Thank you for that. At some point it got quite confusing to tell if some *coin
announcement was a new altcoin or a service for one of the existing
currencies.

